
Mongrel2 v1.4 Out With Fun BBS Demo - stesch
http://sheddingbikes.com/posts/1287256123.html
======
j_baker
Only somewhat on topic: am I the only one who's thrown off by version
numbering like this? If it's mongrel 2, I expect that the software is at
version 2. Just like python 3 is python v 3.x.

~~~
mzl
Well, not to be too pedantic, but the name is Mongrel2, not Mongrel 2. I agree
that it can be a little odd though.

Namingwise, I personally find m2sh somewhat hard to parse, because I read it
as "m to sh" and not as "mongrel2 shell".

------
jparise
To try out the BBS interface for yourself:

    
    
      curl -o client.py http://dpaste.de/xtDj/raw/
      python client.py mongrel2.org 80

------
bradleyland
A BBS? Now you're just showing off :)

------
zedshaw
Download links were busted, I fixed them.

~~~
whumper
Correct your grammar:

"from a couple books"

Should be:

"from a couple of books"

